# Las Raices buck



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Heard it is over 270 inches


----------



## d hop (Aug 12, 2004)

I would have waited for the velvet to come off.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Man that is a great looking deer.


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

Weren't there some pictures of the deer from a helicopter? I know I saw it somewhere, I thought it was here.

Professor Jones


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Professor Jones said:


> Weren't there some pictures of the deer from a helicopter? I know I saw it somewhere, I thought it was here.
> 
> Professor Jones


It was here.

http://lasraicesranch.com/

So, I take it this deer was shot? Or is that picture just a photo of it drugged up?


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Yep, same buck. Might be in the top ten for Texas.



Professor Jones said:


> Weren't there some pictures of the deer from a helicopter? I know I saw it somewhere, I thought it was here.
> 
> Professor Jones


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

that's awesome.... HUGE and in velvet!!!


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

glad they cut off the ear tag before the pics , he lookks better with out the tag , great deer


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

d hop said:


> I would have waited for the velvet to come off.


ROFLMAO!!! :rotfl:

Yeah, me too.  

Great deer!


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

I think I get dumber everytime I see something like this. We understand you don't like high fences, but realize that this deer was not tagged and was not in a pen. 15,000 acres is not a pen.



pilar said:


> glad they cut off the ear tag before the pics , he lookks better with out the tag , great deer


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Was it a MLD deer? Or shot with a bow? Just curious the story........


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Wow! I posted the helicopter photos last week.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

pilar said:


> glad they cut off the ear tag before the pics , he lookks better with out the tag , great deer


And this thread looked a whole lot better without your trash.....


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

OK 

1.) Velvet or not I'm taking the shot (probably missing from nerves but taking it anyway)
2.) Ear tag or not I'm taking the shot ( probably missing from nerves but taking it anyway)
3.) high fence or not (you get the picture)
4.0 drugged or not I'm taking the shot LOL

As for the fence, ear tag haters why does everything have to be about the specifics and not just about a guy enjoying the outdoors however he pleases. If the guys prefers to hunt a certain way why not just admire his accomplishment and go on. Why tell a guy you should have waited a few more years, let it walk etc... It should be up to the hunter, fisherman etc.. to make the decision on when or what he kills or keeps and not some sidline quarterback to dispell the accomplishment with their agenda. 

So when you post up pics of yourself in a loin cloth, sharpened stick and hand made stone tomahawk chasing deer barefoot through the prickly pear I'll start respecting the opinion of those who find it appropriate to judge another hunters means and methods.


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

I believe it's closer to 4000ac. than 15,000ac. At least according to their webpage.


----------



## d hop (Aug 12, 2004)

Tx Palerider, I'm glad you got it. 

Incredible deer, I had just seen the pictures on the website two days ago. There's still another big one out there.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Yea Hop..........*



d hop said:


> Tx Palerider, I'm glad you got it.
> 
> Incredible deer, I had just seen the pictures on the website two days ago. There's still another big one out there.


That's right there is another one out there... LETS GO KILL IT!



OK I'll let you go do it since I don't hunt deer!!!!

J-

But man if I did I know where I would go!! LMAO


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

The las raices has some incredible deer, they are all native, and live in the wild. I have talked with the owner of the ranch twice about hunting there in the future. They shoot some absolute monsters every year, last year they shot a couple of deer around 190''. That was on a drought year too.

Pilar doesn't know his ***** from a hole in the ground.



pacontender said:


> I think I get dumber everytime I see something like this. We understand you don't like high fences, but realize that this deer was not tagged and was not in a pen. 15,000 acres is not a pen.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Even at 4000 acres, it is not a pen.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Example.....*

My father-in-law has a HIGH FENCE RANCH ( I call it a farm) in Centerville that encompasses 400 acres for his pure entertainment NO HUNTING (allegedly)....

Now that's a "PEN".


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

pilar said:


> glad they cut off the ear tag before the pics , he lookks better with out the tag , great deer


If the red you are receiving is not a sign of how people feel about your attitiude on this board, I thought I would just drop you a quote to let you know.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

pilar said:


> glad they cut off the ear tag before the pics , he lookks better with out the tag , great deer











That horse is WAY beyond dead. Awesome buck, I probably would've been shaking too bad to hit him.


----------



## Bryce (May 28, 2004)

I killed the deer that is on my avatar at the Las Raisces, management buck.

My brother shot the 192" last year.

Awesome ranch.

Bryce


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

This buck took a huge jump this year.


----------



## Bryce (May 28, 2004)

I just heard Los Cazadores scored that deer at 273", 35 scorable points.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Bryce said:


> I just heard Los Cazadores scored that deer at 273", 35 scorable points.


Unbelievable, that buck is awesome.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Bryce said:


> I just heard Los Cazadores scored that deer at 273", 35 scorable points.


I realize that it is a high fenced ranch, but, that is unbeliveble considering that deer was in the wild, not in a pen standing around eating protien all day.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> I realize that it is a high fenced ranch, but, that is unbeliveble considering that deer was in the wild, not in a pen standing around eating protien all day.


I don't think we have a protein feeder he could get close enough to the tubes to eat out of... he would be making alot of racket trying...LOL


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

I was emailed photos by a guy that was there when "Muy" Garza scored it.He said it had 34 points and scored 280!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

That is a true monster! I woulda spent two weeks cleaning my britches!!!

Congrats to the hunter!

Brice

Whatcha up to brother!??


Bryce said:


> I just heard Los Cazadores scored that deer at 273", 35 scorable points.


----------



## Aggieholic (Mar 30, 2005)

How did Major Applewhite get away from coordinating Saban's offense to go deer hunting?

Nice deer Major.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

What?



Aggieholic said:


> How did Major Applewhite get away from coordinating Saban's offense to go deer hunting?
> 
> Nice deer Major.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Great Deer


----------



## Bryce (May 28, 2004)

There is another huge buck on that ranch that they want to kill before he gets broken up.
He is a big typical that should gross around 220"!!!!!!




Hi Outcast, i'll call you tomorrow and fill you in.


----------



## Firehap (Sep 30, 2005)

Ok serious question here, if this buck was so hard to find on 15,000 or 4,000 acres then why does he have multiple photos in the wild all posted in the last few days? Helicopter, or did the guide know where he bedded down?


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Who said it was hard to find? The photos were from a chopper, and the guy who killed it took the pics and is the owners son.



Firehap said:


> Ok serious question here, if this buck was so hard to find on 15,000 or 4,000 acres then why does he have multiple photos in the wild all posted in the last few days? Helicopter, or did the guide know where he bedded down?


----------



## TXwaterfowl (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice buck, high fence or not.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Firehap said:


> Ok serious question here, if this buck was so hard to find on 15,000 or 4,000 acres then why does he have multiple photos in the wild all posted in the last few days? Helicopter, or did the guide know where he bedded down?


If you do your homework on 2 acres or 20,000 acres you can pattern any deer. Great deer. I bet there's alot more big uns hit the turf this year. Hoping one is by me...lmao.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Very Nice Buck! Congrats!


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

not major...


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

4000 high fenced acres is a pen, period. Nice deer though. I guess they patterned him from the chopper or what? So how is that hunting? Sorry that ain't hunting. I guess I was bred from different stock, but that is not hunting. So you are telling me that they did not use aircraft to pattern that animal?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

11andy11 said:


> 4000 high fenced acres is a pen, period. Nice deer though. I guess they patterned him from the chopper or what? So how is that hunting? Sorry that ain't hunting. I guess I was bred from different stock, but that is not hunting. So you are telling me that they did not use aircraft to pattern that animal?


Well there ya have it folks. The answer to the great debate is over. 4000 acres high fenced is considered a pen. Thanks Andy. But I think this post should go on this thread. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=137648

But, since you brought it up. What if they did pattern the deer by aircraft? So what. Its called scouting. I have a game cam, deer feeder and an old jeep. These guys just have more money than me. Else I'd be in my chopper too.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

11andy11 said:


> 4000 high fenced acres is a pen, period. Nice deer though. I guess they patterned him from the chopper or what? So how is that hunting? Sorry that ain't hunting. I guess I was bred from different stock, but that is not hunting. So you are telling me that they did not use aircraft to pattern that animal?


So in your definition of "hunting", are there any other restrictions? Such as specific firearms that make it "not hunting" or maybe optics, heck even some of the new scent eliminating clothes could be questionable under your high standards.

Can someone please post the Official 2 Cool Definition of *HUNTING*, I don't want to make a mistake and say that I was hunting when I was actually watching deer with my rifle


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

4000 acres is a rather large chunk of land.In fact it is,6.25 square miles!!!!!!!!!!!Even if there was not one blade of vegetation,it still would be hard to see from end to end.Now lets cover this 6.25 square miles with prime Golden Triangle South Texas bush that gives the wildlife that lives in it many hiding places.Let me tell you,it is quite a challenge to see .01% of whatever lives in it.Ever wonder way they do helicopter surveys?It because they cannot see what's in there from the ground!!!!!!!!Even then,they still don't see everything.I've hunted high fenced and low fence land and believe me,the "tamest" deer has always been on low fenced land.Once you turn off the perimeter road and can no longer see the high fence,the only difference you may see,is the land may be managed for wildlife instead of a cattle.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I wonder if they used one of those "black, silent government helicopters" to pattern that buck:wink:


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Helicopters are used for game surveys, not for patterning deer. We fly our place and have seen several really big deer, quite a few of them have never been seen by a hunter on the ground. I hunted for one of these big deer 180''+ last year, and never saw a glimpse of him. If a big old deer dasn't want to be seen, he won't be seen.


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

11andy11 said:


> 4000 high fenced acres is a pen, period. Nice deer though. I guess they patterned him from the chopper or what? So how is that hunting? Sorry that ain't hunting. I guess I was bred from different stock, but that is not hunting. So you are telling me that they did not use aircraft to pattern that animal?


Thank god I'm not from that stock after that comment.


----------

